# Stray Pups In Town, Whats humane?



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, I have a problem and its getting Diesel in a lot of trouble lately. My neighbors on one side have taken in a stray dog (kind of)... They feed her, but they dont take responsibility for her. They leave her outside, no fences. This stray has had 6 or 7 puppies.

Well, on the other side there is another house, vacant ... and another stray has had puppies over there...8 or so.... 

ALL OF THESE PUPS are now coming in my yard eating my cats food and scaring them off.... They will sit on my front porch at all hours of the night and HOWL! I cant take it anymore... Keith will get up and throw a fit, but there is nothing we can do. All we have in our town is a dog pound, it is not a no kill center and I hate that! I want to have both mothers and all puppies picked up. Im not sure how the neighbors are going to take it, but they are not taking care of this mom and her pups ... and Im sick of it! Diesel gets outside and chases them and refuses to stay in the yard ... WHAT SHOULD I DO? I cant take them in!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

if the puppies are just hanging around and not leaving the area, you could put ads for people to come adopt them? or call a rescue group and see if they would like to pick them up


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

but i definitely think something should be done soon, because those puppies could get very sick or die without proper care


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Is Merom near Terre Haute? Maybe there's a rescue centered there that you could contact? Just a thought, I know a lot of the smaller towns in Indiana don't have a lot of options when it comes to just about anything (no offense!!)

Julie and Jersey


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Depending on the breeds involved is there a rescue that can take them? Maybe list them in the paper or on pet finder and see if you can get them homes. While a shelter may put them to sleep its likely to be a more humane end to life than as a stray getting hit by a car or starving.


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> but i definitely think something should be done soon, because those puppies could get very sick or die without proper care


Not to mention those puppies could get older, and create even MORE puppies... which would create MORE puppies...


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

jason0618 said:


> Not to mention those puppies could get older, and create even MORE puppies... which would create MORE puppies...


Yeah thanks for mentioning that Jason!! :doh:


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Is Merom near Terre Haute? Maybe there's a rescue centered there that you could contact? Just a thought, I know a lot of the smaller towns in Indiana don't have a lot of options when it comes to just about anything (no offense!!)
> 
> Julie and Jersey


I am having someone pick them up, so that doesnt give me any options to as where they go. I'm scared that the neighbors are going to fight me on it if I just walk up and take all of them by myself. Im pretty sure it the police who will come and get them. We dont have a dog catcher.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> I am having someone pick them up, so that doesnt give me any options to as where they go. I'm scared that the neighbors are going to fight me on it if I just walk up and take all of them by myself. Im pretty sure it the police who will come and get them. We dont have a dog catcher.


That makes perfect sense to me! My guess would be that the police would bring them to the local shelter you mentioned. As others have said, I agree that this is preferable to being on the street, and it may be the only chance the puppies have of making it. I remember how cold it gets out there this time of year, not good weather for babies! If, however, you were concerned with the treatment they're getting at the shelter you could always contact the rescues after they've been picked up and are out of that immediate danger. Good luck!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I see this type of irresponsible behavior all the time in my area (my work takes me on home visits).
Unfortunately, oftentimes even if the family's dogs are taken away or killed, they will get more dogs to replace them and be just as irresponsible with the next set of dogs.
I know I sound pessimistic, but that's what I have observed.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know it sounds inhumane but I would rather they die in a humane way at the shelter rather than getting hit by a car or attacked by another dog or someone being really mean and poisoning them or something. Good luck with the neighbors.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah, they look like full blooded border collies, and I hate that... but... With letting your dog out to go potty and there are 15 puppies and 2 full size females in your yard (not to mention there are also 2 cats they have too in our yard...) its just too darn much


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

contact BC rescue!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

You have to contact someone Jami. That is not fair to the puppies and think of the moms. Can you pet them or anything? If so they may have a better chance at getting homes as long as they are not aggressive. How old do you think they are? The smaller they are when they get is more time the rescue or shelter will have to socialize and anylize them and they again have a better chance at getting rescued. Keep us posted but you have to call no matter what the outcome. They don't sound like the happiest or healthiest puppies going.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> contact BC rescue!


I'll second that! Where are you located? I'll help you look them up.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I found a listing for BC rescue on the BC Club of America:

Border Collie Society of America: Rescue

This might be a good one

About Us - BC Rescue Across the Nation

MidAmerica Border Collie Rescue - Winamac, IN


----------

